# Browserproblem mit Links



## Landei (23. Sep 2011)

Mein Admin hat mich gebeten, das hier reinzustellen, der arme Kerl ist schon ganz verzweifelt...

Irgendein Setting im Internetexplorer 8 sperrt mir folgenden Link innerhalb einer Webpage aus der "Trusted Sites-Zone":

Hier der Link:

```
javascript:MYCOMPANY.openBlankWindow('http://Server.MyCompany.com:80/Folder1/Folder2/ExcelExport.wbs?wbsApp0=EUROPE&wbsPage0=Filename_ForXLS')
```

Normalerweise (in IE7) öffnet sich ein neues kleines Fenster in welchem ein Java-Download läuft. Das witzige: nehme ich nur den http://... - link und öffne die Seite, geht es problemlos wie gewohnt (Javadownload-Window läuft ab).

Das Problem tritt nur bei Clients mit Windows7 in Verbindung IE8 auf. Ich denke das ist ein irgendein kleiner Haken in den Sicherheitseinstellungen. Aber welcher?

Würde das gern per Gruppenrichtlinie erlauben; such mich aber seit 2 Tagen doof was es sein könnet (welche Option).

Danke für eure Ideen!


----------



## XHelp (23. Sep 2011)

Was ist denn die genaue Definition von "sperrt"?
Läuft die restliche Seite über HTTPS?

Ich würde vlt einfach mal die Standard-Sicherheits-Stufen ausprobieren, und wenn es hier klappt und da nicht, dann eben die Einstellungen miteinander vergleichen


----------



## Landei (23. Sep 2011)

Es ist kein HTTPS. 

"Sperrt" bedeutet, dass nichts passiert.


----------



## XHelp (23. Sep 2011)

Vlt ist einfach JavaScript deaktiviert?
Wie gesagt, ich würde die Sicherheit auf niedrigste Stufe stellen, dann gucken ob das läuft. Wenn ja, solange erhöhen, bis das nicht mehr geht und die Einstellungen zwischen jetziger und der vorherigen Stufe vergleichen.


----------



## nillehammer (26. Sep 2011)

"openBlankWindow" ist keine Standard-JS-Funktion. Sie kommt also wohl aus irgend einem Framework. Möglichwerweise ist dieses in der verwendeten Version einfach nicht IE8-kompatibel. Das Problem hatten viele der größeren JS-Frameworks. Möglicherweise hilft hier ein Update dieses Frameworks.

Und nur ein neues leeres Fenster öffnen lässt sich auch mit dem target-Attribut des a-Tags realisieren. Das ist dann zwar nur noch transitional-html und nicht strict. Aber das sollte ja nicht weiter stören.

Und Cross-Posts werden als unhöflich angesehen: Java-Popup im Internetexplorer geblockt - Windows - Administrator


----------



## Landei (26. Sep 2011)

Leider haben wir keine Kontrolle über den Code (sonst hätte ich das sicher schon gelöst). Unser Admin hat wohl eine Notlösung gefunden (reset der Einstellungen), aber das genaue Häkchen in den Einstellungen, das die Probleme verursacht, hat er noch nicht.


----------



## nillehammer (26. Sep 2011)

Vielleicht löst der folgende Link das Problem Deines Admins: IE7 Browsing Mode In IE8
Damit schaltet man den IE8 in eine Art IE7-Modus. Habe das selbst aber noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Landei (27. Sep 2011)

Danke, habe es weitergeleitet.


----------



## nillehammer (27. Sep 2011)

So, habe seit gestern auch den IE8 auf meinem Arbeitsrechnter und konnte deswegen mal testen. In der deutschen Version findet man die Einstellung im Menü unter "Extras" -> "Einstellungen zur Kompatibilitätsansicht".


----------



## Landei (27. Sep 2011)

Danke an alle, es läuft jetzt. Ich liefere die Lösung noch nach, ich kann ihn nur grade nicht greifen und ausquetschen...


----------

